# Mac Pro Screen frozen gray w/apple logo



## KikiMS (Jul 10, 2010)

My son has a Mac Pro 17" and last evening everything was working normal till this morning. I turned on the computer and the screen was gray with vertical color lines and a message instructing us to restart the computer. We removed the battery and restarted the computer. This time the background is all gray with the apple logo and there are white vertical lines streaming down the page. The final time I restarted the screen it froze with the gray background and the apple logo. The only thing I can think of is that we successfully downloaded Skype - everything was working last evening. It figures my Apple Care expired last weeks. Could it be the "Distorted video or no video" issue I see on their website? Not sure what that is. Please help!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

IDK, but even without AppleCare, you can still take it in and have them look at it, and tell you if it's that video issue. Either way, from what you have said, it is a hardware problem you are having.


----------

